# Alistair Overeem - "I hope Fedor can read this and discovers the truth"



## BD3 (Jun 8, 2010)

Exclusive interview with the recent triumphant of K-1, Alistair Overeem, in which he makes an open statement to Fedor Emelinanenko, talks about “Steroid Bully” accusations from M-1, goes over his fantastic documentary (“The Reem”) and opens up about his plans for 2011.

*Let’s switch to MMA now. Last week, great Fedor Emelianenko made very uncharacteristic comments, saying that you are “running away from him". Here is his direct quote: “Today, Strikeforce cannot find me a serious opponent. Alistair Overeem finding all kind of excuses not to fight me” Then Fedor also said that you declined a fight against him.*

*Alistair Overeem:* Here we go again (laughs). There was a lot of discussion if this was really Fedor saying that because people where telling that Fedor would never give a reaction like that. I know for a fact that M-1 does most of the talking when Fedor is interviewed in writing so I’m not surprised if M-1 gave this answer. On the other hand it could also be that Fedor made these comments but was not well informed by M-1 about the negotiation with Strikeforce and myself. M-1 is doing a great job of keeping Fedor away of the true reality about what is going on. If Fedor reads the internet especially in the US then he will be shocked how many bad things have been said about him and especially M-1. They singlehandedly destroyed the legacy Fedor had with all their weird demands and strange comments during the year. So I hope Fedor read this and will tell him exactly what happened. You challenged me to late and I was already committed for the K-1 and don’t blame me because I was calling you out for more than a year but your management company gave all sort of excuses not to fight me. They need months of negotiations with Strikeforce before they can make a fight happen and I’m not the person that’s going to wait for you because I want to fight as much as I can. I’m more than happy to fight you but now you have to wait for me this time, sorry about that (laughs)

*Full Interview:*
http://valetudo.ru/exclusive/interviewseng/2701-alistair-overeem-exlusive-interview


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Both these guys deserve to be in strikeforce, they can't schedule fights the fans want if there life depends on it.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

idk why ppl want to see this fight so badly... Overeem would squash Fedor and M1 knows it which is why they avoid fighting him at all costs


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Why would he squash him? Fedors 1 loss was by a imo lucky sub. Fedor does great against strikers.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

This is all such a crock. Truth is, Fedor is square in the middle of the pack among the HW's. Has nothing to do with his age, or slowing down, or anything like that. He's just been overtaken by a division that is improving rapidly. Someone will retort, "but he only has one loss!!!!" Considering he's been ducking the best competition for about 5 years, and still managed to lose to a UFC reject, (and almost lose to a tire salesman) puts it in better perspective. Win loss ratios don't man squat if you're not fighting the best. 

Fedor and his management know that Overeem is closer to the front of the pack and very likely to beat him, or worse, embarrass him. They could have fought him if they wanted to. I wouldn't doubt it if this is all a game on their part to duck while _appearing_ not to. 

Frankly, I'd rather see Overeem and Werdum in the UFC than Fedor. I don't think Fedor has any desire to take on the young lions there. He going to look for one easy win and then retire - in shame.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

box said:


> Why would he squash him? Fedors 1 loss was by a imo lucky sub. Fedor does great against strikers.


Lucky sub? Come on Fedor has struggle the most against good BJJ guys he fights arguably the best submission grappler on the planet and gets submitted by a beautiful display of BJJ and you chalk it up to a lucky sub?


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

I beilieve Fedor would get beat down badly because Overeem is not just a powerful striker but a technical one as well with all of his K1 experience. If it hits the ground Fedor will be on bottom and Overeem is a good bjj black belt with so much additional strength (from what i believe to be a massive amount of roids lol) to help him just pound away


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Overeem has a BJJ black belt?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Lucky sub? Come on Fedor has struggle the most against good BJJ guys he fights arguably the best submission grappler on the planet and gets submitted by a beautiful display of BJJ and you chalk it up to a lucky sub?


You're right, I just like to think of it as lucky since Fedor's gotten out of so many bad situations, and to get caught so quick like that... I still think Fedor would catch Reem and sub him.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Fedor was trying to be subbed it looked like to me. I mean Werdum almost has him and then Fedor throws himself right back into the same position? Lol at the people who claim he rocked fabricio too, guy wasn't hurt at all and baited him perfectly. Won me most of my vbookie points:thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> especially M-1. They singlehandedly destroyed the legacy Fedor had


When he's right he's right.


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Overeem has a BJJ black belt?


Who doesnt these days?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

box said:


> Why would he squash him? Fedors 1 loss was by a imo lucky sub. Fedor does great against strikers.


...Well said. The pure truth is that Fedor has been eating every type of fighter for breakfast his whole career. The best strikers like Cro-Cop in his prime. Big Nog *twice* in his prime. Thinking about the Werdum/Fedor fight, it reminds me of the 1st Lesnar/Mir fight. Brock handed Frank that kneebar. Fedor made a mistake getting caught by trying to finish Werdum. Like one member had said Fedor would beat Werdum 9 out of 10 itmes. When Fedor returns and picks up where he left off dropping jaws, I'll do my best not to gloat...


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Calminian said:


> This is all such a crock. Truth is, Fedor is square in the middle of the pack among the HW's. Has nothing to do with his age, or slowing down, or anything like that. He's just been overtaken by a division that is improving rapidly. Someone will retort, "but he only has one loss!!!!" Considering he's been ducking the best competition for about 5 years, and still managed to lose to a UFC reject, (and almost lose to a tire salesman) puts it in better perspective. Win loss ratios don't man squat if you're not fighting the best.
> 
> Fedor and his management know that Overeem is closer to the front of the pack and very likely to beat him, or worse, embarrass him. They could have fought him if they wanted to. I wouldn't doubt it if this is all a game on their part to duck while _appearing_ not to.
> 
> Frankly, I'd rather see Overeem and Werdum in the UFC than Fedor. I don't think Fedor has any desire to take on the young lions there. He going to look for one easy win and then retire - in shame.


Again with the "UFC reject" bullshit. He was cut because he wasn't marketable you dumb shit.Im getting a little agrravated with this nonsense. Wanderlei is only 2 and 3 for **** sake, should he be cut too? Hell No. Why? Cuz he is martketable cuz people know who he is.A 50% paycut was total bullshit after his JDS fight but the UFC used as a stepping stone and Werdum basically said FU. Todd Duffe got cut not because he got ko'ed, but he was running his month on the UFC not paying or something like that, and he was 6-1.Is he a "reject"? Nick Diaz went 4-4 in his UFC run and didnt get cut cuz that. He got cut cuz he couldnt stay outta trouble.
Seriously, look shit up before you start throwing "reject" around. Damn.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

The Amarok said:


> Again with the "UFC reject" bullshit. He was cut because he wasn't marketable you dumb shit.


Typical emotional Fedor fan.  What you can say to guys like this? :dunno:




BrutalKO said:


> ...Well said. The pure truth is that Fedor has been eating every type of fighter for breakfast his whole career....


Uh, not quite, because his whole career goes right up to the present. And the Fedor of the recent days (actually the last few years) has been avoiding certain types of fighters—top fighters.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Calminian said:


> Uh, not quite, because his whole career goes right up to the present. And the Fedor of the recent days (actually the last few years) has been avoiding certain types of fighters—top fighters.


That is true to a point. Although, ever since Pride died out, Fedor's been bouncing around through organizations, with M1 more concerned over the paycheck than continuing his legacy. Noone knows if this was Fedors decision, or his management.

I still hold Fedor as one of, if not the baddest man out there. He still has a chance to redeem himself to the fans, he's only 34. He needs to lose some of the pudge again, and get the Reem fight lined up and go from there.

btw, how can you not like this guy? lol


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

i just dont get all the ppl here dissing Fedor for not fighting top guys.

and at the same time, lauding Overeem??

what top HWs has Overeem been fighting in the last few years??


oh we count K1??


Why dont we count ***** for Fedor then??


i mean if we are going to count other sports, why dont we count Hershal Walkers NFL accomplishments as MMA accomplishments.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Typical emotional Fedor fan.  What you can say to guys like this? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly its just disrespectful to call Werdum a "UFC reject". That clearly isnt the case as he would tool a lot of the HW roster currently in the UFC.

It aggravates me too when i see childish comments like that. You know, stylistically a guy like Werdum the "UFC reject" is a bad match up for the UFC champion Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

box said:


> That is true to a point. Although, ever since Pride died out, Fedor's been bouncing around through organizations, with M1 more concerned over the paycheck than continuing his legacy. Noone knows if this was Fedors decision, or his management.
> 
> I still hold Fedor as one of, if not the baddest man out there. He still has a chance to redeem himself to the fans, he's only 34. He needs to lose some of the pudge again, and get the Reem fight lined up and go from there.
> 
> btw, how can you not like this guy? lol


He's not a jerk like Mayweather (another ducker), but please understand, M1=Fedor and Fedor=M1. Instead of going down with dignity like other great champions, he has decided to protect his record. Frankly, I would have respected him a lot more had he joined the UFC and taken a couple losses to the new lions. Instead he opted to fight UFC rejects to protect his record, and then actually got beat by one—badly. He's not the best HW today, and hasn't been for a few years. He was the best HW at one time, over a very weak HW division. He now has the legacy of a ducker. And blaming M1 just doesn't fly.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

We all know Overeem wants this fight Fedor doesn't because odds are, he'll get the hell beat out of him and completely drop out of the P-4-P rankings - what would that do for M-1 Global image and their tournaments.

What is M-1 Global - "The Official Site of Fedor Emilianeko" it says it right one their website.

People make it seem like Fedor is being forced to not take this fight, like he's some puppet that can't speak for himself. He can do what he wants. He's really just scared, it's pathetic.

Overeem would have to go on mass MMA media campaign challenging Fedor, to rake the fight, for the Strikeforce belt. Or maybe he can 'apply' for M-1 Global and challenge their 7-4 Russian HW champion "Maxim Grishin," beat the hell out of in Moscow, St. Petersberg..wherever.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

if u seriously think Fedor is scared, you are pathetic.

no offense, but thats the biggest nonsense i have ever heard.

im sure you have many dealings with underworld criminals in Russia, im sure you would just tell them, hey F you imma do what i want, cuz im Fedor!! RAWR!!!


either way, Fedor is not afraid of anybody, that much is obvious to even the most ignorant observer. Whats the worst that could happen, he will lose???

did you see how he acted when he lost?? he didnt even care.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> if u seriously think Fedor is scared, you are pathetic.
> 
> no offense, but thats the biggest nonsense i have ever heard.
> 
> ...


How clear could it be?

He's not afraid of Werdum, but sorry your hero is $cared $hitless to fight HW Overeem.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

i mean i would be too after seeing that HW resume of Buentello and Rogers....

im sure he has nightmares just thinking about it.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

"When I was belt holder at the time, I challenged Fedor when I was in Japan for the first time just when news came out he signed with Strikeforce. I was able to fight Fedor but he choose Brett Rogers."

"After that fight I challenged him again and then all the discussion came; Vadim telling he wanted a special drug testing and calling me a steroid bully and I wasn’t a worthy opponent for Fedor and all those things. The good thing is that M-1 is making so many contradictions that they look like fools, it’s crazy; calling me a steroid bully but express the desire to fight Josh Barnett or how about this, saying I’m not a worthy opponent but choose Brett Rogers as first opponent."

"Then they made the decision to fight Werdum over me so I could fight Brett Rogers instead."

"My fight was first and I won the fight, then I flew to the States to challenge the winner Werdum vs Fedor. I was hoping Fedor would win (I’m still a big fan) the fight but Werdum did, so as I promised I challenged Werdum. Then Werdum and Fedor where saying that they rather have a rematch with each other. Unfortunately Werdum had a surgery on his elbow so he was out. M-1 was still saying that Fedor would rather fight Werdum because the fans want that fight the most, there we have another lie again. If you look at all the internet polls you could clearly see that the fans wanted Fedor vs me. Even on their own international website m-1global.com you could see that! They quickly put down the poll when I said it in the media"

"Then to make things more crazy; Fedor challenged me!! The first time in history Fedor ever challenged somebody, but sorry I was already committed with the K-1 and I know that M-1 knew that I had said yes to K-1."

"Then I came up with the perfect solution; Fedor fighting Antonio Silva and then me versus Werdum and the winner of both fights will fight each other…Unfortunately M-1 didn’t want to fight Antonio Silva….. The soap continues…"

***

Atleast Overeem's a realist and tells how it is, and people don't need to defend him, it's all about Fedor's image and preservation of his record. Fedor just challenged him and said he was scared, prior to his K-1 tourney commitment.

I seriously doubt that happens again. He's never going to fight him. He doesn't want to fight the best, he's not a guy that wants to prove he's the best, no desire to be a champion. He should just retire as a guy that used to fight the best in Pride and win 5 years ago. MMA has evolved, he didn't. He and his team are a disgrace to the sport. Trying and successfully protecting his demagogue status and image to his legions of fans.

If MMA were a mainstream sport, this is where he'd be: 

http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1978157_1978159_1978152,00.html


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

huh, some overeem quotes??

............ ok.


meanwhile overeem is NOT fighting any ranked opponents, NOT fighting MMA, NOT fighting HW, NOT defending his title.


but yea, ill take his word on everything...... cuz he fights k1 and knocked out some guy who never fought MMA in his life.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> huh, some overeem quotes??
> 
> ............ ok.
> 
> ...


Makes perfect sense. K-1 fighters are perennial liars.

But I guess Overeem openly, publicly challenging Fedor for years, Werdum (after he won), then again publicly challenging Fedor again is all just things he says for his own image.

Overeem doesn't want to fight the best, so Overeem's strategy has been to avoid fighting the 'ranked opponents' in the cage is challenging them at every opportunity he gets, makes perfect sense.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

so his way of fighting ranked HWs is by not fighting ranked HWs but claiming he is calling them all out??

so the world is ducking Overeem cuz of his stellar LHW record where he lost to every top LHW he faced minus Vitor Belfort??

yep. he wants to fight the best by not fighting, makes sense, i should have seen it before.


its funny the arguements you make against Fedor yet support this guy, who barely ever fights and when he does, its cans.

Overeem makes Fedor look like a very active fighter who fights top guys all the time, i mean in comparison, HE IS.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> if u seriously think Fedor is scared, you are pathetic.
> 
> no offense, but thats the biggest nonsense i have ever heard.
> 
> ...


I don't think you understand. This has nothing to do with physical harm. I'd never fighter overeem on the street, but I'd get in the cage with him for a couple mil, so long as there's a ref there to pull him off before i die. But I have no kind of reputation to lose. Fedor is not scared of getting hurt, he's scared of getting beat. He trying to protect his record and legacy. Same thing is going on with Mayweather in boxing. But these guys don't realize it doesn't work like that anymore and fans see right through it. Fedor doesn't want to expose himself to the top tier for fear of being embarrassed and becoming irrelevant. I have no doubt that Fedor fears no one in regard to physical harm. It's his pride he can't bare to put in harms way. And no doubt his fans are suffering from the same dilemma.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

he just faced the top tier of BJJ in MMA HW division IMO


what did he do to "protect his legacy"??? he jumped into the most dangerous guard in the division like it was nothing??


im not buying what you are selling. Overeem has fought lesser guys than Fedor in the last 5 years yet you are saying he is the man.

Overeem is not the man and will be exposed as a medicore HW once he faces a guy like Fedor.

Ppl say he should stop ducking Overeem and fighting cans like Werdum???

Tell me then, what happened when Overeem fought Werdum???


im guessing by the way you are talking, Overeem EASILY smashed that can, right???


oh, wait......

Fedor needs to stop ducking Overeem in favor of guys who are better and have beaten Overeem??

you know, guys who tap Overeem out in the 2nd round via Kimura??


Where was his unstoppable kickboxing vs Werdum??? who has less standup than Fedor..... why didnt he just easily bash him up in the 1st round like you are all making it sound like he does to everybody??


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Overeem hasnt beaten anyone of note so i dont see why he is getting so high an mighty he also lost to Werdum and will not win the k1 Tourney so he should keep quiet and defend his belt.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> How clear could it be?
> 
> He's not afraid of Werdum, but sorry your hero is $cared $hitless to fight HW Overeem.


Yea scared of a guy who has been KO'ed 6 times.


Overeem in his last 10 fights has faced 1 top 10 guy in Kharitonov and lost by KO , he then proceeded to get beaten in K1 and fight bums in MMA up until he faced Rogers a fringe top 10 guy which Fedor already beat the shit out of.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Overeem hasnt beaten anyone of note so i dont see why he is getting so high an mighty he also lost to Werdum and will not win the k1 Tourney so he should keep quiet and defend his belt.


So let me get this straight. Fedor is praised for taking on the likes of Rogers. In that bout he actually got busted up pretty good before finally landing a KO blow on the tire salesman. Overeem, otoh, completely destroys Rogers, throwing him around like a rag doll, and then beating him down in a 1st rnd, TKO. What do Fedor fans say of him? Well he hasn't fought anyone! 

I wish I understood the double standard.

Regarding Werdum, everyone was complaining about that fight. Fedor fans were yawning at how Fedor would utterly destroy Werdum. Then Werdum destroys Fedor and all of the sudden Werdum is the invincible BJJ master of mma. And Fedor actually get's praised for being brave enough for jumping in his guard? Am I really hearing this?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Calminian said:


> So let me get this straight. Fedor is praised for taking on the likes of Rogers. In that bout he actually got busted up pretty good before finally landing a KO blow on the tire salesman. Overeem, otoh, completely destroys Rogers, throwing him around like a rag doll, and then beating him down in a 1st rnd, TKO. What do Fedor fans say of him? Well he hasn't fought anyone!
> 
> I wish I understood the double standard.
> 
> Regarding Werdum, everyone was complaining about that fight. Fedor fans were yawning at how Fedor would utterly destroy Werdum. Then Werdum destroys Fedor and all of the sudden Werdum is the invincible BJJ master of mma. And Fedor actually get's praised for being brave enough for jumping in his guard? Am I really hearing this?


Yes thats how it is with fedor fans. fedor comes back from being ground and pounded by rogers to knocking him out and that makes him great. overeem walks through him and rogers is a bum.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I still dont understand how such a dynamic, exciting fighter like Overeem is hated by so many of the mma community, its ridiculous. The mans skills and talent is off the charts.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> Yes thats how it is with fedor fans. fedor comes back from being ground and pounded by rogers to knocking him out and that makes him great. overeem walks through him and rogers is a bum.


Well Roger's is a bum. Overeem was just the first guy he fought talented enough to show that. Overeem lost mostly to elite LHWs in their primes while Fedor was fighting Zulu and Kohsaka. Prime Shogun would wreck Fedor in the first also he has never faced a single fighter as good as shogun in his career.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Cro Cop wasn't as good as Shogun in their primes?


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Calminian said:


> So let me get this straight. Fedor is praised for taking on the likes of Rogers. In that bout he actually got busted up pretty good before finally landing a KO blow on the tire salesman. Overeem, otoh, completely destroys Rogers, throwing him around like a rag doll, and then beating him down in a 1st rnd, TKO. What do Fedor fans say of him? Well he hasn't fought anyone!
> 
> I wish I understood the double standard.
> 
> Regarding Werdum, everyone was complaining about that fight. Fedor fans were yawning at how Fedor would utterly destroy Werdum. Then Werdum destroys Fedor and all of the sudden Werdum is the invincible BJJ master of mma. And Fedor actually get's praised for being brave enough for jumping in his guard? Am I really hearing this?


Im a fan of Fedor and i dont give credit to him for Rogers its a myth however he lost the first round and he gets cut easy.

and what you are hearing and again ill say it Overeem hasnt beaten anyone at HW fact.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> Yes thats how it is with fedor fans. fedor comes back from being ground and pounded by rogers to knocking him out and that makes him great. overeem walks through him and rogers is a bum.


Obviously you havent watched MMA or fighting sports for long so ill break it down for you.

Fedor won the first round 
Fedor KO'ed him in the second

Rogers in the fight landed a jab and 2 decent GnP punches no way is that a comeback from Fedor LMAO he wasnt hurt. 

And why are you swinging from Overeem nuts when he hasnt beaten anyone and gets KTFO by semi decen guys and LHW's.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

osmium said:


> Well Roger's is a bum. Overeem was just the first guy he fought talented enough to show that. Overeem lost mostly to elite LHWs in their primes while Fedor was fighting Zulu and Kohsaka. Prime Shogun would wreck Fedor in the first also he has never faced a single fighter as good as shogun in his career.


Shogun who lost to Forrest Griffin ? Shogun who lost to Mark Coleman ? and Babalu who Fedor both beat ?


genius.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> *Obviously you havent watched MMA or fighting sports for long so ill break it down for you.
> *
> Fedor won the first round
> Fedor KO'ed him in the second
> ...


You're funny dude, keep trying.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Shogun who lost to Forrest Griffin ? Shogun who lost to Mark Coleman ? and Babalu who Fedor both beat ?
> 
> 
> genius.


MMA math, really?


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Overeem would crush Fedor and I see him beating every other HW in the world with the possible exception of Lesnar because of his wrestling.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rastaman said:


> Overeem would crush Fedor and I see him beating every other HW in the world with the possible exception of Lesnar because of his wrestling.


Geez the Overeem hype is getting out of hand.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Fraudor accusing someone of ducking?

:laugh:

A far cry from, "We're not fighting Overeem, he has nothing to offer Fedor except being a steroid bully.

We are more interested in a fight with Josh Barnett"



:laugh:
:laugh:
:laugh:
:laugh:
:laugh:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Fraudor accusing someone of ducking?
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

